# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Mud Brick

## Bullfright

Hi, Does anyone out there have any first hand knowledge on mud brick homes?
Whilst looking for a home to buy we have come across a couple that look OK but we can't help thinking that they are not too popular. If anyone has ever owned one, lived in one or done any extensive work on one, I would sure like to hear from you.
Thanks lots.  :Canada3:

----------


## watson

We live in one, built in 1920........one section is mud brick.........the rest is poured/stamped mud. No great problems encountered in the 16 yrs we have lived in it. We also built a 6m x 6m straw bale studio, also with no great problems.

----------


## TermiMonster

Back in the eighties I worked for a builder who specialized in Muddies.  Bloody hard work, but I like them.  Wouldn't build another though (too hard, nowadays).
What, specifically do you want to know?
As the previous poster said, if the roof is good, (you need good overhangs to keep the rain off) they are fine.  Their is an artist colony in Eltham (Vic) built around the 20's or '30s of quite a few muddies, mostly built straight off the ground (no significant footings), fully load bearing, no problems.  (anything built after the '70s or so is usually full on concrete footings, often with a few baked clay brick courses out of the ground,often post and beam, so the mud bricks are not load bearing, just infill.  In short, if it is recent, it will have been subject to all the relevant codes and regulations.  If it is old, who cares, it's still standing.  May be best to get an inspection, just like any house.
They are generally houses with character, and the people who build them are usually enthusiastic and right 'into' what they are doing, so quality can be high. 
Good luck with it,
TM

----------


## Terrian

a few years ago (like about 15) my sister decided she wanted to add a 2nd story to her mud brick home and I some how got suckered into helping, never again, damn hard yakka.
house stays coolish in summer with only a fan, and easy to heat in winter with an open fire. 12v power for lights originally when she bought it, and cooking was with a fire oven.
I personally would never want one though, but thats just me.

----------


## Bullfright

Thanks a lot for the prompt replies.  The couple that I have seen were both post and beam on slab and a neighbour once warned me about termite problems if there is straw in the brick.  I don't think either of them were more than 20 years old.
As and old electrician, I have always liked frame houses on crawl spaces with accessible attics making it easy to add power outlets/lighting or move plumbing but in light of what you guys say, I think I will try to shake off any doubts and take a longer look at these different types of construction.  Maybe if I can't do any easy reno's I can sit on my butt and drink beer instead (That's what this body of mine was designed for!)
Really appreciate your responses, thanks again.  :Canada3:

----------


## Bloss

Most areas of Australia have someone who specialises in mud brick housing and others who do straw bales etc. Make some inquiries when you get here and I am sure there'll be plenty who can help out. 
I know people who have used these guys and are happy: http://www.postbeam.com.au/index.php...d=12&Itemid=35 and in NSW these guys too: http://www.makeitmudbricks.com.au/service.html but there are plenty of others and DIY advice too. The Owner Builders Magazine has been around for a  while and they have advice on all sorts of alternative technology building: http://www.theownerbuilder.com.au/  :2thumbsup:

----------


## seriph1

Where will you be moving to? If you're coming to Victoria there are quite a few muddies out there, as well as cruck framers, strawbalers etc.

----------


## Bloss

> Where will you be moving to? If you're coming to Victoria there are quite a few muddies out there, as well as cruck framers, strawbalers etc.

  And that's just their private lives - plenty of people around who build stuff too . . .   :Biggrin:

----------

